# Dragons Keep Role Play Club - Friday Night Role Play Games in South East London UK



## Tonybro001 (Mar 23, 2021)

*Dragons Keep Roleplay Club* meets *every Friday night from 19:00 to 23:00* at the Coldharbour Community Hall, Chislehurst, London, SE9 3JD. 

We are within easy reach of Bexley, Bromley, Dartford, Eltham, Greenwich, Lewisham, Orpington and Sidcup.  Well served by Bus routes and close to New Eltham / Elmstead Woods and Grove Park train stations.

Our venue has ample parking, disabled access and is close to shops and takeaways for the essential snacks drinks and brain fuel.

We play a wide variety of Tabletop Role Playing Games (TTRPGs) including; Call of Cthulhu, Cyberpunk, Castles & Crusades, Dungeons and Dragons, D&D 5e, Fiasco! FATE, Judge Dredd, Paranoia, Savage Worlds, Star Blazer Adventures, Warhammer Fantasy Role Play and  Warhammer 40K Dark Heresy.

New players are always welcome and our experienced Dungeon Masters will help teach you how to role play.  No equipment needed just bring your imagination.

If you are based in *South East London* and are looking for a game visit our website Dragons Keep, Facebook Page or on Meetup and talk to us about your tabletop gaming passions.


----------



## Tonybro001 (Apr 28, 2021)

*UPDATE:* We are hoping to re-open in the coming weeks once restrictions have been lifted so if you are looking to game FacetoFace then contact us and let us know you are interested.


----------



## Alhazared (May 1, 2021)

Tonybro001 said:


> *UPDATE:* We are hoping to re-open in the coming weeks once restrictions have been lifted so if you are looking to game FacetoFace then contact us and let us know you are interested.



When are you going to reopen?  I've been looking to get back to face to face gaming as I'm so bored with online.

THanks

Alan


----------



## Tonybro001 (May 1, 2021)

Hi Alan, We are expecting to be able to open our doors in the next few weeks.  Just go to our joining page on the website and we will add you to our mailing list so you get all our notifications.

Join Us | Dragons Keep | RPG Roleplay Club SE London 

We hope to see you very soon.


----------



## Tonybro001 (Aug 7, 2021)

Alhazared said:


> When are you going to reopen?  I've been looking to get back to face to face gaming as I'm so bored with online.
> 
> THanks
> 
> Alan



Hi Alan,  apologies for the delayed response.  We are now open to face to face gaming.  Our next rotation of games begins mid to late September and we are always open to new members joining us.  We welcome those new to the RPG Hobby so don't worry if you havent got any experience our talented and dedicated Dungeon Masters will teach you everything you need to know to have a fun time.  No equipment necessary just bring your imagination.

If you are interested reach out to us via our contact page on our website Dragons Keep Roleplay Club


----------

